# FM3 URGENT Help



## magnusvisvir (May 6, 2010)

I sure hope someone here can give me some advice or lend me a hand. Here's my story.

My wife and I began the renewal process for our FM3s in January of this year. We submitted the paperwork a few days late to our lawyer. He in turn took a whole month to begin our tramite. So our tramite didn't begin until Feb. 24th. We had to pay a multa because we began the process late. He didn't pay the multa until March 25th. He then filled out the tramite papers in full and didn't turn them in to the office until April 21st. All the while we were receiving news that we'd be receiving them soon. Since he told us we'd be receiving them within three weeks of April 15 we continued with our vacation plans and decided to get a carta de permiso de salida in case they didn't arrive. The office rejected our plea for a letter because our paperwork was turned in late and the law does state that we can't receive a letter if the process was begun late. So here we are no letter, no FM3s. The bad news and our BIG problem is that we have paid our vacation in full and are feeling helpless. The VERY bad news is that we leave in a week. We need big time help fast to get our papers. Everything is in the DF office and is ready to go but we are at the mercy of their timeliness and efficiency. Is there a way we can ask them to expedite the process? Can we do anything? Do you know a competent lawyer that can help us out? If you do please share! Thanks, Josh


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

What was the expiration date of your visas?

The good, the bad and the ugly of renewing your visa is: the good: get your renewal in BEFORE the expiration and they will turn it around in about 48-72 hours. The bad: turn in your renewal application 1 minute late, and be prepared for a 3 month wait, minimum. The ugly: No force on this earth will get a late renewal moving any faster than they feel like doing it in Mexico City. And no carta de salida granted.

I went through the same problem last fall. My renewal was in mid-August (and I changed from an FM-3 to an FM-2 in the same process). My abogado turned in the initial paperwork at the end of August. At the end of September, they informed my abogado of the multa. Paid in October. (I too had a trip planned in October that I rescheduled for November, which I then was forced to cancel). More documents asked for in November. Received our new visas in mid-December.

Using a MX abogado is very hit and miss, and frustrating. I will do my visa renewals myself in the future, so I know things get done on time and everything is under my control.

I originally had considered walking across the border as a day visitor, coming and going, but decided that I really didn't want to go there. Do you have a doctor friend who may be able to come up with a medical reason to postpone your travel? This the only option I can see, other than eating the loss.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sadly, lawyers charge for the time they spend and the more complications, the more time they spend. I always recommend that you do your immigration business yourself. Any lawyer will take your cash, but many don't seem to know much about immigration matters.
It is a typically American (USA) trait to depend upon them; not so in Mexico.
You will probably have to cancel any travel plans outside of Mexico until the matter is settled.


----------



## pablorapido (Mar 31, 2010)

magnusvisvir said:


> I sure hope someone here can give me some advice or lend me a hand. Here's my story.
> 
> My wife and I began the renewal process for our FM3s in January of this year. We submitted the paperwork a few days late to our lawyer. He in turn took a whole month to begin our tramite. So our tramite didn't begin until Feb. 24th. We had to pay a multa because we began the process late. He didn't pay the multa until March 25th. He then filled out the tramite papers in full and didn't turn them in to the office until April 21st. All the while we were receiving news that we'd be receiving them soon. Since he told us we'd be receiving them within three weeks of April 15 we continued with our vacation plans and decided to get a carta de permiso de salida in case they didn't arrive. The office rejected our plea for a letter because our paperwork was turned in late and the law does state that we can't receive a letter if the process was begun late. So here we are no letter, no FM3s. The bad news and our BIG problem is that we have paid our vacation in full and are feeling helpless. The VERY bad news is that we leave in a week. We need big time help fast to get our papers. Everything is in the DF office and is ready to go but we are at the mercy of their timeliness and efficiency. Is there a way we can ask them to expedite the process? Can we do anything? Do you know a competent lawyer that can help us out? If you do please share! Thanks, Josh


I must be missing something, why dont you just get a fmm visa short term. while youre waiting.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Pablorapido,
It is illegal for a foreigner to have two forms of immigration document at the same time. They have an FM3 and are 'en tramite'. As such, they are trapped until the FM3s are renewed and cannot leave the country until that is accomplished. Their lawyers seem to be at fault but there is probably no recourse but to wait patiently. They may have to forfeit their trip if things aren't sorted out quickly.


----------



## pablorapido (Mar 31, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Pablorapido,
> It is illegal for a foreigner to have two forms of immigration document at the same time. They have an FM3 and are 'en tramite'. As such, they are trapped until the FM3s are renewed and cannot leave the country until that is accomplished. Their lawyers seem to be at fault but there is probably no recourse but to wait patiently. They may have to forfeit their trip if things aren't sorted out quickly.


Thanks for the insight, appreciated


----------

